# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Σπιτικο παγωτο

## mixalizyeah

Υλικα:
1μπανανα
1 γιαουρτι (170γ) τοταλ 0%
μισο σκουπ whey protein
αμυγδαλο καρυδι(αμα θελετε blueberrys)
(κανελα) αμα θελετε στο τελος και λιγο μελι  :01. Smile: 
Εκτελεση :
βαζουμε την μπανανα στην καταψυξη ολοκληρη (1-2 ωρες) (εγω την αφηνω απο το βραδυ)
σε ενα μπολ βαζουμε το γιαουρτι με το scoop protein +αμυγδαλο-καρυδι και ανακατευουμε καλα να γινει ενα μειγμα
μετα περνουμε την μπανανα απο την καταψυξη και την κοβουμε σε μικρα κομματια και την βαζουμε στο μπλεντερ μαζι με το αλλο μειγμα
χτυπαμε καλα.Μετα το μειγμα απο το μπλεντερ το βαζουμε σε ενα μπολακι και το αφηνουμε 30λεπτα στην καταψυξη

Οταν το βγαλουμε προσθετουμε απο πανω μελι+κανελα και κομπλε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Είσαι κολασμενος!!!  :ρ

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalizyeah

χαχα οχι καλε απλα καλοκαιριαζει  :01. Smile:

----------


## mixalizyeah

Επισεις να προσθεσω οτι το παγωτο μπορει να γινει και με φραουλες (frozen φραουλες )

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Επισεις να προσθεσω οτι το παγωτο μπορει να γινει και με φραουλες (frozen φραουλες )


Άμα παραληφθεί η whey λες να πετύχει το γλυκό? 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalizyeah

ναι και χωρις πρωτεινη μπορεις να το φτιαξεις!

----------


## Kalliopaki

> ναι και χωρις πρωτεινη μπορεις να το φτιαξεις!


 :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## mixalizyeah

αμα θες και λιγο γευση σοκολατα μπορεις να βαλεις σκονη κακαο 100% και εισαι κομπλε!

----------


## Kalliopaki

> αμα θες και λιγο γευση σοκολατα μπορεις να βαλεις σκονη κακαο 100% και εισαι κομπλε!


Μπανάνα Σοκολάτα από τις αγαπημένες μου γεύσεις!!! Είσαι φοβερός!

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalizyeah

χαχα που να δοκιμασεις μπανανα+cookies and cream  :01. Smile: 
αλλα και η σοκολατα μπανανα ειναι φοβερη (πρωσοπικη εμπειρια )

----------


## Kalliopaki

> χαχα που να δοκιμασεις μπανανα+cookies and cream 
> αλλα και η σοκολατα μπανανα ειναι φοβερη (πρωσοπικη εμπειρια )


Είσαι κι εσύ γλυκατζής σαν εμένα μου φαίνεται !!  :01. Razz:

----------


## mixalizyeah

το αντιθετο επειδη ξερω οτι μια μερα θα μου ερθει να φαω γλυκο εχω βρει συνταγες ετσι ωστε να το φαω "healthy"

----------


## Kalliopaki

> το αντιθετο επειδη ξερω οτι μια μερα θα μου ερθει να φαω γλυκο εχω βρει συνταγες ετσι ωστε να το φαω "healthy"


Εγω Είμαι γλυκατζου αλλά θα προτιμήσω κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο πιο πολύ για τις δύσκολες μέρες του μήνα που με πιάνει η λύσσα!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kazos_GR

να τωρα τετια βλεπω και χαλαω την διατροφη μετα....
εχτες μπορει να εφαγα και 2000 θερμιδες απο σοκολατα-παγωτο.... ειχα να φαω 10 μερες κατι εκτος διατροφης!! και μου γυρισε το μυαλο ... :01. Sad:

----------


## mixalizyeah

Πιστευω πως αυτο ειναι χιλιες φορες καλυτερο απο το "ετοιμο" παγωτο και παιρνεις και την ιδια απολαυση  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

μπορω αντι να περνω την πρωτεινη μου ετσι να βαζω 2 σκουπ και να την κανω παγωτο και να το τρωω 2 φορες την ημερα που εχω το ροφημα???

----------


## mixalizyeah

> μπορω αντι να περνω την πρωτεινη μου ετσι να βαζω 2 σκουπ και να την κανω παγωτο και να το τρωω 2 φορες την ημερα που εχω το ροφημα???


φυσικα και μπορεις το παγωτο το φτιαχνεις στις αναλογιες που θες και χρειαζεσε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> φυσικα και μπορεις το παγωτο το φτιαχνεις στις αναλογιες που θες και χρειαζεσε


πολυ ωραια man εισαι τεραστιος αντε μπας και παει πιο ευχαριστα η πρωτεινη κατω  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> πολυ ωραια man εισαι τεραστιος αντε μπας και παει πιο ευχαριστα η πρωτεινη κατω


εχω και πολλες αλλες τετοιες συνταγες θα ανεβασω με τον καιρο στο forum γιατι της δοκιμαζω σε αναλογιες και γευσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

> εχω και πολλες αλλες τετοιες συνταγες θα ανεβασω με τον καιρο στο forum γιατι της δοκιμαζω σε αναλογιες και γευσεις


ωραια περιμενω πως και πως την επομενη  :01. Smile:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> ωραια περιμενω πως και πως την επομενη


εχω ανεβασει μια για σπιτικο protein brownie  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> εχω ανεβασει μια για σπιτικο protein brownie


στο 1 cup ποσα ασπραδια ειναι περιπου???

----------


## mixalizyeah

> στο 1 cup ποσα ασπραδια ειναι περιπου???


τωρα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως περιπου 210+ gr νομιζω ψαξε μια στο γοογλε (ειμαι τωρα στο σχολειο και δεν εχω μαζι μου τις σημειωσεις μου χαχα )

----------


## Predator1995

> τωρα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως περιπου 210+ gr νομιζω ψαξε μια στο γοογλε (ειμαι τωρα στο σχολειο και δεν εχω μαζι μου τις σημειωσεις μου χαχα )


7 με 8 ασπραδια ειναι 1 cup το τσεκαρα στο google  :01. Wink:  σημερα θα δοκιμασω το παγωτακι και θα σου πω το απογευμα μετα τα δικεφαλα που εχω θα το εχω ετοιμο απλα μπορει να βαλω μιση μπανανα το απογευμα και μιση το βραδυ γιατι εχω μετα την γυμναστικη και πριν τον υπνο πρωτεινη και ισως αυριο η μεθαυριο να δοκιμασω την αλλη συνταγη  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> 7 με 8 ασπραδια ειναι 1 cup το τσεκαρα στο google  σημερα θα δοκιμασω το παγωτακι και θα σου πω το απογευμα μετα τα δικεφαλα που εχω θα το εχω ετοιμο απλα μπορει να βαλω μιση μπανανα το απογευμα και μιση το βραδυ γιατι εχω μετα την γυμναστικη και πριν τον υπνο πρωτεινη και ισως αυριο η μεθαυριο να δοκιμασω την αλλη συνταγη


χαχα οπως σε βολευει καντο αλλα στο ανακατεμα μετα το μπλεντερ χτυπατω και λιγο με το κουταλακι.   αμα το φτιαξεις θα δεις οτι ειναι πηχτο και χωρις να το βαλεις μεσα  στην καταψυξη ειναι σαν παγωτο (καλη επιτυχια παντως ..περιμενω αποτελεσματα )

----------


## Predator1995

αν το αφησω πανω απο μιση ωρα δεν παθαινει κατι ισα ισα θα ειναι πιο παγωμενο σωστα??

----------


## mixalizyeah

αν το αφησεις μεσα για αρκετη ωρα παγωνει αρκετα αλλα πανω απο μιση δεν νομιζω να παθει τιποτα (εγω καμια φορα γυρναω απο σχολειο βγαζω την μπανανα απο καταψυξη και το γιαουρτακι τα χτυπαω μπλεντερ και ειναι ετοιμο και κρεμοδειης )

----------


## Predator1995

> αν το αφησεις μεσα για αρκετη ωρα παγωνει αρκετα αλλα πανω απο μιση δεν νομιζω να παθει τιποτα (εγω καμια φορα γυρναω απο σχολειο βγαζω την μπανανα απο καταψυξη και το γιαουρτακι τα χτυπαω μπλεντερ και ειναι ετοιμο και κρεμοδειης )


γιατι ας πουμε θα το φτιαξω στης 3:30 και θα το φαω κατα της 6:15 μετα την γυμναστικη

----------


## Predator1995

και στο μουλτι μπορει να γινει???

----------


## mixalizyeah

> και στο μουλτι μπορει να γινει???


ναι εγω μολις γυρναω απο σχολειο το βαζω μουλτι και ετοιμο μπαμ μπαμ

----------


## just chris

αν κ νομιζω οτι τον παρακολουθεις

----------


## kazos_GR

κατεβασα μολις το βιβλιο του πολυ καλο μπορω ! απλα πραγματα αλλα ωραια..

----------


## just chris

πολυ καλος ο μιχαλιος κ χρονια τωρα τετοιος μαγειρας.εχει κανει τρελες συνταγες.

----------


## Kalliopaki

Kοίτα να δεις που στο τέλος θα αγοράσω και πρωτεΐνη...

----------


## kazos_GR

ξερετε κανεναν αλλο που να εχει και βιβλιο με τετιες συνταγες ΒΒ ??

----------


## mixalizyeah

Εγω τις συνταγες που γραφω forum  ναι μεν εχω δει και απο youtube αλλα παντα ειναι δοκιμασμενες αλλα εχω διαβασει και αρκετα πανω σε τετοια θεματα  :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

ριξε μια ματια στο καναλι του να δεις τι παπαδες κανει ο συνονοματος σου

----------


## Kalliopaki

Θα μου στείλετε κι εμένα ένα ταπερακι???

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## just chris

οχι, να μαθεις να τα κανεις μονη σου.οπως ολοι μας. :08. Spank:

----------


## mixalizyeah

εχω παρακολουθησει αρκετα βιντεο απο youtube νομιζω και απο αυτον εχω δει μερικα  :01. Smile:  (αμα θελετε σας στελνω εγω ταπερακι χαχα)

----------


## Kalliopaki

> οχι, να μαθεις να τα κανεις μονη σου.οπως ολοι μας.


Μη βαράς, δεν φταίω εγώ που γεννήθηκα χωρίς μαγειρική φλέβα....  :01. Sad: 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalizyeah

> Μη βαράς, δεν φταίω εγώ που γεννήθηκα χωρίς μαγειρική φλέβα.... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μην ανισυχεις με τον καιρο 8α πεταχτει και η "μαγειρικη φλεβα" χαχα

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Μην ανισυχεις με τον καιρο 8α πεταχτει και η "μαγειρικη φλεβα" χαχα


Μιχάλη είσαι ωραίος !!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> Μιχάλη είσαι ωραίος !!


 :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

το δοκιμασα καλο βγηκε δεν μπορω να πω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> το δοκιμασα καλο βγηκε δεν μπορω να πω


εχω και μια αλλη συνταγη για παγωτο αλλα θα βγει size οικογενειακο χαχα

----------


## Predator1995

> εχω και μια αλλη συνταγη για παγωτο αλλα θα βγει size οικογενειακο χαχα


φιλε μου αμα δεν σου κανει κοπο στελνε μου συνταγες γουσταρω τρελα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> φιλε μου αμα δεν σου κανει κοπο στελνε μου συνταγες γουσταρω τρελα


σε αυτην που σου λεω πρεπει να εχεις και μια παγωτομηχανη του σπιτιου...αλλα θα σου βρω αλλες ευκολες

----------


## Predator1995

εγω ας πουμε σε αυτην εβαλα και 2 κομματια μαυρη σοκολατα με φουντουκι για να γινει ακομα πιο ωραια  :01. Smile:  θα παω να αγορασω φρουτα του δασους αντι για μπανανες η πρωτεινη μου ειναι με γευση σοκολατα προσπαθω να βρω ξερεις κανα τρελο συνδυασμο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> εγω ας πουμε σε αυτην εβαλα και 2 κομματια μαυρη σοκολατα με φουντουκι για να γινει ακομα πιο ωραια  θα παω να αγορασω φρουτα του δασους αντι για μπανανες η πρωτεινη μου ειναι με γευση σοκολατα προσπαθω να βρω ξερεις κανα τρελο συνδυασμο


εγω κανω δυο συνδιασμους: μπανανα γιαουρτι κανελα αμυγδαλο καρυδι cranberrys μελι +goji berry ή φραουλες γιαουρτι κανελα μελι φουντουκι και μια δικη μου προτειν σαντιγι με αρωμα καραμελας χαχα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> εγω κανω δυο συνδιασμους: μπανανα γιαουρτι κανελα αμυγδαλο καρυδι cranberrys μελι +goji berry ή φραουλες γιαουρτι κανελα μελι φουντουκι και μια δικη μου προτειν σαντιγι με αρωμα καραμελας χαχα


πωωω φιλε κολαση σκετη φενεται χχααχ και το δικο μου σημερα βγηκε καλο πολυ καλο θα ελεγα με την σοκολατιτσα μεσα  :01. Mr. Green:  δεν ξερω που να αγορασω φρουτα του δασους βρισκω μονο τα 125 γραμμαρια 5 ευρω τρελα πραγματα δηλαδη

----------


## mixalizyeah

> πωωω φιλε κολαση σκετη φενεται χχααχ και το δικο μου σημερα βγηκε καλο πολυ καλο θα ελεγα με την σοκολατιτσα μεσα  δεν ξερω που να αγορασω φρουτα του δασους βρισκω μονο τα 125 γραμμαρια 5 ευρω τρελα πραγματα δηλαδη


παραγγειλε απο internet εχω ενα καλο site αμα θες  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> παραγγειλε απο internet εχω ενα καλο site αμα θες


αμεεε αμα μπορεις στηλε μου λινκ απο το site  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> αμεεε αμα μπορεις στηλε μου λινκ απο το site


http://www.bachari.gr/products/category/superfoods 
 :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> http://www.bachari.gr/products/category/superfoods


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε  :03. Clap:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε


χεχε  :01. Smile:

----------


## SfixSfix

Το μείγμα μου βγήκε σαν παγάκι ρε γμτ. Μάλλον ξεχάστηκα και το άφησα παραπάνω απο 30 λεπτά..

----------


## mixalizyeah

ε λογικο ή αμα του ερι3ες και λιγο νερο μεσα παγακι 8α βγεικε

----------

